# I Found This From A Link At A Gunny Approved Website Listed In The Sidebar



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

EMERGENCY: HUGE FEMA PANDEMIC EXERCISE IN USA IN NOVEMBER, INTERNET SHUT DOWN PART OF EXERCISE | Case About Bird Flu

IDK if I ever visited here,but some of the info about the November Financial Test Crash Exercise this year may have shown up here at PrepperForum
I'll more than likely not know about it until it's all over because


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, it seems like first you get you some sickness in "riping" time and then you go "gee, this drill is LIVE (suckers) so yes, very much yes - fema region 2 has in my mind, been given fair notice anything goes.
We have been concerned about the 24th of this month, 31st and 8th, 14th and 27th of november for obvious reasons.
Really, everybody should be aware now. This year, whatever happens will be a rehearsal for next...


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Yes, it seems like first you get you some sickness in "riping" time and then you go "gee, this drill is LIVE (suckers) so yes, very much yes - fema region 2 has in my mind, been given fair notice anything goes.
> We have been concerned about the 24th of this month, 31st and 8th, 14th and 27th of november for obvious reasons.
> Really, everybody should be aware now. This year, whatever happens will be a rehearsal for next...


Ok, Call me dumb, but what is the significance of those dates?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

That made my day


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Ok, Call me dumb, but what is the significance of those dates?


Did you read the link?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Having taken part in a number of FEMA/DHS exercises over that past several years I can assure you that interruption in communications infrastructure is always on the script and is part of situational reaction drills... As for actually disabling power, Internet and telecommunications for an exercise? Not gonna happen. The liabilities and impact to the financial, healthcare and consumer sales sectors would be devastating and you can be sure those involved with such an interruption who escape prison sentences would find it difficult to find future employed anywhere other than the fast food or housekeeping industries.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Why turn off the internet


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

This seems to be only fear mongering. Until I see it on Fox, Reuters, AP, or some other major source, I don't buy it. Can I be a skeptical prepper?


----------

